# The app!



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is a screenshot of what the future of your business management and communications looks like

Later today we will begin advertizing on PlowSite. Click on the ad and you will get a chance to demo the actual live site, with just a few possible solutions we've put together.
if you have any questions please send an email to 
[email protected]
Thank you for checking it out!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

What's this bad boy going to cost


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

Fannin76;1834142 said:


> What's this bad boy going to cost


It's going to depend on what your needs are. Basically it starts at $39.99 per month for a 2 form subscription up to $99 per month 10 form subscription per month.

It all depends on your requirements, this will determine the cost point. Put please know that their are NO additional costs to this program, you can have a 100 users and only pay your subscription amount, or run a credit card thru for example. We can set you up for a 30 day trial if you are interested.

Have you checked out the linked app? Everything is costume to why you in the program, it's not a templet of what we think you might want. go ahead and try out the app use the forms check out how the selection on the visit reports calculate the amounts . or how easy it is to use, no huge setup no learning cure, if your crew guys can pick boxes then you can get the information you want from them.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

expandit;1834434 said:


> It's going to depend on what your needs are. Basically it starts at $39.99 per month for a 2 form subscription up to $99 per month 10 form subscription per month.
> 
> It all depends on your requirements, this will determine the cost point. Put please know that their are NO additional costs to this program, you can have a 100 users and only pay your subscription amount, or run a credit card thru for example. We can set you up for a 30 day trial if you are interested.
> 
> Have you checked out the linked app? Everything is costume to why you in the program, it's not a templet of what we think you might want. go ahead and try out the app use the forms check out how the selection on the visit reports calculate the amounts . or how easy it is to use, no huge setup no learning cure, if your crew guys can pick boxes then you can get the information you want from them.


I don't see a linked app, just the app screenshot. The only advertisement I see on this mobile site is for Boss. Can you link the demo here please?


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeep_thing;1834444 said:


> I don't see a linked app, just the app screenshot. The only advertisement I see on this mobile site is for Boss. Can you link the demo here please?


https://bizooza.com/demo5/view/#home


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

Will this print individual customer invoices? Can it e-mail invoices to customers on a weekly, biweekly or monthly basis?


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

Jakedaawg;1834677 said:


> Will this print individual customer invoices? Can it e-mail invoices to customers on a weekly, biweekly or monthly basis?


Good Morning
Yes it can. it can also be setup to run credit cards on a reacurring monthly, weekly , daily time frames as well. We can even set it up to send all of your document to a customers fax machine directly or thru a e-fax program.


----------

